# % minute video I made



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*5 minute video I made*

Just wanted to share a small 5 minute video of my first baby pigeon banding adventure 
the baby was a bit older and bigger then I would have liked for it to be but today is Jan. 1st and thats the first day I could get 09 AU bands

http://www.youtube.com/v/sGldoZs1PAE


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*You did a good job though...*

I know that might be your 1st time banding a bird but just so you know, when using a toothpick you have to turn the toothpick while pushing it down...I always use their feathers that I can find in the loft when doing this...Sometimes I don't need to use any lubes if it's done right away and don't wait for 8 days next time...The 6th day after they are hatch it shud be okay with no struggle between you and the squab...

Good background music as well...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I didnt wait till the baby pigeon was 8 days because I wanted to
I really had no choice 
I explained why in my post


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

My bad...I'd seen it... You had to wait til the band get to you...But you did pretty good you know...I already posted my very 1st banding on the other thread...I rip the skin of my very 1st squab and bleeds alot but manage to take care of it right away...I changed my mind how to put the band either upside down or the right way so that's how it went...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I was very nervous myself
glad I got it done though 
next time wont be as hard cause they will be younger and smaller so the band should slide right on with no problems at all


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

My daughter (17 y.o.) was helping me at the time then soon as she saw the blood she freaked the heck out and run away from me...She was screaming "Daddy you killed the baby bird" lol coz probably it was her 1st time seeing blood from an animal...

Let me add to this, when you are using any kind of lubes have a napkin or any thing that you can pull the 3 toes with the dry napkin or anything you know...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah 
but hopefully I wont have to ever use lube on the baby pigeons toes again 
this was my first year breeding thats why I started a lot earlier than most fanciers.
I was giving myself time for mistakes and so on.
it kinda worked out a lot better than what I thought it would 
next year ill put my birds together a month or two later


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I tell yah, that is one mistake that you got it right, a bit of struggle but it you did it right...Good work...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

glad to see hes still got his leg attached to the body lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good on you for sharing this video! Congratulations on the successful completion of the banding! My best to you, Squabzilla, and your wife!  You might not think so now, but a LOT of members here and others will learn from what you have shared!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG...........that poor baby!! I'm laughing my butt off at 6:30 in the morning!!!!!!!!! Glad you got him banded..............Good job!!


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video. I learned a lot from it. Congratz on having such success with breeding your birds. I still have to experience that. Good job


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ed, my heart was in my throat while you did this. I know you were a nervous wreck but you were very gentle. Bet the little one was glad to get back to mom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Squabzilla LOL 

Thanks for the video and congrats on your first successful banding!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I could see it...I have dial up....thats all they have here now where I live....this is the time I wish I was at my work computer....I did see a bit though and it is funny and cute at the same time........the music with it made me lol....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I can put the videos on a dvd and mail them to you if you would like


----------

